# New car detail in the Lincolnshire



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got a new BMW 1 series coming next month and I want to get it properly detailed after collection. Has anyone a recommendation for someone in the Stamford/Peterborough area, also Nottingham would be useful as well.

Thanks


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383009


----------

